# Gah!!! - Fasttech Order



## soonkia (20/6/14)

Hey,

I placed a fast tech order last month, and it finally shipped on the 28th of May. 

The tracking then reads
3/5/14 - Shipping to Country Code (ZA)
5/5/15 - Arrived at overseas country (SE)

And there it's been sitting for the last 15days - in Switzerland.

Is this normal, do I just leave it and hope it finally finds it's way to ZA or should I actually contact SingPost or FastTech and find out what's cooking ? 

Thanks


----------



## Andre (20/6/14)

I have had one parcel go the Switzerland route - it rocked up eventually - about 45 days later.


----------



## RIEFY (20/6/14)

Shanew has a parcel sitting in sweden.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riaz (20/6/14)

my advice, contact FT support and notify them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## soonkia (20/6/14)

Cool, then I shall just wait it out. Just it being my first Fasttech order, and reading some peeps getting it into SA two weeks after shipping, I was just starting to stress a bit.


----------



## ET (20/6/14)

the 2 week fasttech to SA trip is more a fluke than anything else. happens few and far between


----------



## Silver (21/6/14)

A least your parcel will be well travelled when it arrives 
Only kidding, hope you get it sorted

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (21/6/14)

If only it was e juice at least it would have been well steeped before it arrived to your door 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## soonkia (21/6/14)

Silver said:


> A least your parcel will be well travelled when it arrives
> Only kidding, hope you get it sorted


 
Yeah, hopefully it'll bring some stunning photos and bring some chocolate home....




Yiannaki said:


> If only it was e juice at least it would have been well steeped before it arrived to your door
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
And its not juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/6/14)

@soonkia your parcel is chilling with mine on holiday in Sweden. SE is the code for Sweden. 

I opened a ticket with FT and this was their response. 



I wasn't impressed with having to wait up to 2 months for feedback so I filed a despute via PayPal this morning. Interested to see what happens next. 

Perhaps the Chinese symbol for South Africa is similar to Sweden and the person has a bad hand writing? Lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## shabbar (22/6/14)

2 months , thats freaking ridiculous !!!

my last 3 orders from ft were here in 14days from ordering to shipping to my local PO.


----------



## kev mac (14/6/15)

soonkia said:


> Hey,
> 
> I placed a fast tech order last month, and it finally shipped on the 28th of May.
> 
> ...


My god mod has been "preparing origin post" for almost a wk. then off to Switzerland for extended yodeling lessons. Maybe i'll see it by Labor Day.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Necris (14/6/15)

My last fasttech order took 62 days. Did you by any chance order batteries


----------



## Viper_SA (14/6/15)

I just love Paypal. My last order took over a month, still showing 'handed over to shipping agent' with no other tracking information. Got no reply from Fasttech, so Paypal refunded me. Another month and a half and the stuff showed up out of the blue, cheapest vape mail ever!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Puff&Pass (14/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I just love Paypal. My last order took over a month, still showing 'handed over to shipping agent' with no other tracking information. Got no reply from Fasttech, so Paypal refunded me. Another month and a half and the stuff showed up out of the blue, cheapest vape mail ever!


 Now that is how it's done Vol 1,2 & 3....


----------



## kev mac (14/6/15)

Necris said:


> My last fasttech order took 62 days. Did you by any chance order batteries


Not this time but did recently and got to my door in a wk.Go figure .


----------

